# Sound distorts/crackles during video - feedback?



## The Jackal (May 29, 2005)

I assume this is the correct place to put this question since it's sound-related. Here's the problem - I am having a static/distortion problem when playing videos. It seems to be some kind of feedback that corresponds with mouse movement/action as well. 

The problem seems to have occurred after I installed my graphics card. It is an ATI Radeon 9250 PCI 256MB. That is the only major change that I made to the system prior to the audio distortion problem.

Thinking that maybe it was a sound card issue, I purchased and installed a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 (SB0400) sound card and accompanying 2.1 speakers/subwoofer, but that didn't cure the problem. (Although everything sounds much nicer :laugh: ).

The static/distortion does NOT seem to readily occur during playback of audio files (mp3, wav, etc), but it occurs in every VIDEO file that I've opened (wmv, mpg, avi, etc). It is a continuous crackling throughout the entire movie file, but also seems to distort if I close a window, open a window, and scroll up and down a window while the video is playing. It also seems to correspond with the dialogue/sound effects in the video. Curiously, the distortion does NOT occur during playback of a DVD. 

Does anyone have any idea as to what could be causing this? Are there possibly some conflicting hardware or software problems? Codecs maybe? I'm at a loss.

UPDATE - As I was making this post, I was playing a video file that had the distortion. My WMP is set to loop files, and when the video looped, the distortion was GONE. I tried it with another video file, but the distortion was still there even after it looped. :4-dontkno


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes yes yes. First thing to do here is to upgrade your graphics drivers and lets hope that the ones you are using are not the latest. The second thing to do is to make sure you are running the latest DirectX which is DirectX 9c. You can download these for free from www.microsoft.com.

Let us know if this helps, if not we c :sayyes: an dig a little deeper for a solution.,


----------



## krystav (Aug 13, 2008)

My issue is similar.

The only recent change to my laptop that I can think of is the installation of a webcam. Now I notice that when I try to watch streaming video I get distorted sound and crackling. If I pause playback and allow it to download fully through to the end it sounds perfectly fine.

Any ideas?


----------

